# Diners, Drive-ins and Dives



## redclaymud (Feb 19, 2012)

Needless to say, I'm proud of my brother and his bbq business in Alaska.  His claim to fame is "Northernmost Southern BBQ" and the troops from Fort Wainwright, Eielson Air Force Base, Fort Greely and Clear Air Force Station don't argue.  It's the first place they take their families when they come up to visit.  A touch of home that can't be found any further north than Fairbanks Alaska.

I've had the pleasure of working up there over the last 5 summers, selling bbq at a stand or serving bbq at the restaurant or a catering . . . learning a lot and observing a whole bunch more.

A couple years back, Diners, Drive-ins and Dives gave us a visit.  They had us prepare Brined Smoked Turkey, Brisket, and Bread Pudding.  This short clip is from the episode.  Hope it's not out of line for me to post it.










That's me on the left (NC), my brother Dale Groetsema (WA), and my "Big Daddy" brother Harold Groetsema (AK).  Between those two, we've been invited to the Jack Daniels twice and the Kansas City Invitational once.  Not included is my BBQing brother Edwin Groetsema (NJ).  I guess you could call us a BBQing family.  I'm the latest to get into it but I've got a great support group to learn from.

Thanks for looking,

Ron Groetsema


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 19, 2012)

Very Cool Ron....But by the background in that pic I hope there's a plumber among ya. lol


----------



## alblancher (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't know but Big Daddy and I are twins!   All the old folks in the family are gone so I guess their secrets are safe


----------



## bama bbq (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on the DDD feature.  We enjoy watching DDD despite the host who, at the Jack, wouldn't acknowledge us with a head nod or even wave from a distance despite the fact that we were within 10 feet of him.  LOL


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 19, 2012)

Very cool Ron - great video too


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 19, 2012)

That was a great episode...JJ


----------



## moikel (Feb 19, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That was a great episode...JJ


Just watched the youtube clip,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





we dont get that show down here,pity I loved the next 6 clips on BBQ that I  watched too when I  should have been working.That then led me to clips of Pitmasters,dont get that down here either But you never know when it will turn up on cable. We get all sorts of your food shows,Cakeboss ,Hells Kitchen etc.Obviously the competition BBQ thing is huge, which brings me to the real question Myron Mixon 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  is that about? I figure in reality TV theres got to be some good guys & bad guys ,some showmanship bit like the wrestling but he has crossed the line into offensive.Its cooking not the WWF or am I just in some Southern Hemisphere bubble down here
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Watched the entire Iron Chef series Bobby Flay etc didnt see any trash talk like that .Just a lot of mutual respect between competitors across borders & styles.


----------



## roller (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats...love that show...


----------



## roller (Feb 19, 2012)

DanMcG said:


> Very Cool Ron....But by the background in that pic I hope there's a plumber among ya. lol




LMAO !!!!!


----------



## boykjo (Feb 20, 2012)

Very cool red.....................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





       I sure could  go for some of that bread pudding with the burbon sauce.................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 20, 2012)

It is cool Ron i got  all the Episode on my computer somewhere i use to tape all the Diners drive ins and dives.


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 20, 2012)

Excellent video!  Just amazing food y'all put out!  Take some cure #1 up with you next time and sneak in 2 or 3 tablespoons per gallon into that turkey brine and see what he thinks of that turkey!   Don't want y'all to give away any secrets, but a reasonable facsimile of that cole slaw recipe would sure be a well unguarded compliment on this site, lol!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 20, 2012)

Cool video and I like the show.


----------



## redclaymud (Feb 20, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> Excellent video!  Just amazing food y'all put out!  Take some cure #1 up with you next time and sneak in 2 or 3 tablespoons per gallon into that turkey brine and see what he thinks of that turkey!   Don't want y'all to give away any secrets, but a reasonable facsimile of that cole slaw recipe would sure be a well unguarded compliment on this site, lol!


The turkey was excellent.  Guy couldn't get over the flavor and moistness and probably had three sandwiches throughout the day of shooting.   That man can put food away.  Earlier comments about him being rude might seem true since he's all business when not on camera.  They basically write the script for the show as they go, so he's constantly focused on rehearsing his punch lines and discussing the show with the director..  That picture of us in the boiler room was because there wasn't a place to stand in the packed restaurant.  Guy took the time to pose with every member of the staff that wanted a picture with him.

Regarding the Cole Saw Dressing, it's a pretty standard recipe except for the house made Honey Mustard Salad Dressing, which is what puts it over the top.  I find that just buying the cheap store brand does the job at a reasonable level.  It's not as good but it's near close and beats anything people are used to at caterings..  Even with using store bought Honey Mustard Salad Dressing, the recipe is one that will have people coming back for more.

So, here's the basic recipe Pops6927.  It will get you in the ballpark.  Adjust it from there. 

[if !mso]><style>v\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);}o\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);}b\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);}.shape {behavior:url(#default#VML);}</style><![endif][if pub]><xml> <b:Publication type="OplPub" oty="68" oh="256">  <b:OhPrintBlock priv="30E">281</b:OhPrintBlock>  <b:DptlPageDimensions type="OplPt" priv="1211">   <b:Xl priv="104">7772400</b:Xl>   <b:Yl priv="204">10058400</b:Yl>  </b:DptlPageDimensions>  <b:OhGallery priv="180E">259</b:OhGallery>  <b:OhFancyBorders priv="190E">261</b:OhFancyBorders>  <b:OhCaptions priv="1A0E">257</b:OhCaptions>  <b:OhQuillDoc priv="200E">276</b:OhQuillDoc>  <b:OhMailMergeData priv="210E">262</b:OhMailMergeData>  <b:OhColorScheme priv="220E">279</b:OhColorScheme>  <b:DwNextUniqueOid priv="2304">1</b:DwNextUniqueOid>  <b:IdentGUID priv="2A07">0``````````````````````</b:IdentGUID>  <b:DpgSpecial priv="2C03">5</b:DpgSpecial>  <b:CTimesEdited priv="3C04">1</b:CTimesEdited>  <b:NuDefaultUnitsEx priv="4104">0</b:NuDefaultUnitsEx>  <b:OhImpositionEngine priv="440E">285</b:OhImpositionEngine> </b:Publication> <b:PrinterInfo type="OplPrb" oty="75" oh="281">  <b:OhColorSepBlock priv="30E">282</b:OhColorSepBlock>  <b:OpmOutsidePrintMode priv="B04">1</b:OpmOutsidePrintMode>  <b:FInitComplete priv="1400">False</b:FInitComplete>  <b:DpiX priv="2203">0</b:DpiX>  <b:DpiY priv="2303">0</b:DpiY>  <b:DxlOverlap priv="2404">0</b:DxlOverlap>  <b:DylOverlap priv="2504">0</b:DylOverlap> </b:PrinterInfo> <b:ColorSeperationInfo type="OplCsb" oty="79" oh="282">  <b:Plates type="OplCsp" priv="214">   <b:OplCsp type="OplCsp" priv="11">    <b:EcpPlate type="OplEcp" priv="213">     <b:Color priv="104">-1</b:Color>    </b:EcpPlate>   </b:OplCsp>  </b:Plates>  <b:DzlOverprintMost priv="304">304800</b:DzlOverprintMost>  <b:CprOverprintMin priv="404">243</b:CprOverprintMin>  <b:FKeepawayTrap priv="700">True</b:FKeepawayTrap>  <b:CprTrapMin1 priv="904">128</b:CprTrapMin1>  <b:CprTrapMin2 priv="A04">77</b:CprTrapMin2>  <b:CprKeepawayMin priv="B04">255</b:CprKeepawayMin>  <b:DzlTrap priv="C04">3175</b:DzlTrap>  <b:DzlIndTrap priv="D04">3175</b:DzlIndTrap>  <b:PctCenterline priv="E04">70</b:PctCenterline>  <b:FMarksRegistration priv="F00">True</b:FMarksRegistration>  <b:FMarksJob priv="1000">True</b:FMarksJob>  <b:FMarksDensity priv="1100">True</b:FMarksDensity>  <b:FMarksColor priv="1200">True</b:FMarksColor>  <b:FLineScreenDefault priv="1300">True</b:FLineScreenDefault> </b:ColorSeperationInfo> <b:TextDocProperties type="OplDocq" oty="91" oh="276">  <b:OhPlcqsb priv="20E">278</b:OhPlcqsb>  <b:EcpSplitMenu type="OplEcp" priv="A13">   <b:Color>134217728</b:Color>  </b:EcpSplitMenu> </b:TextDocProperties> <b:StoryBlock type="OplPlcQsb" oty="101" oh="278">  <b:IqsbMax priv="104">1</b:IqsbMax>  <b:Rgqsb type="OplQsb" priv="214">   <b:OplQsb type="OplQsb" priv="11">    <b:Qsid priv="104">1</b:Qsid>    <b:TomfCopyfitBase priv="80B">-9999996.000000</b:TomfCopyfitBase>    <b:TomfCopyfitBase2 priv="90B">-9999996.000000</b:TomfCopyfitBase2>   </b:OplQsb>  </b:Rgqsb> </b:StoryBlock> <b:ColorScheme type="OplSccm" oty="92" oh="279">  <b:Cecp priv="104">8</b:Cecp>  <b:Rgecp type="OplEcp" priv="214">   <b:OplEcp priv="F">Empty</b:OplEcp>   <b:OplEcp type="OplEcp" priv="111">    <b:Color>16711680</b:Color>   </b:OplEcp>   <b:OplEcp type="OplEcp" priv="211">    <b:Color>52479</b:Color>   </b:OplEcp>   <b:OplEcp type="OplEcp" priv="311">    <b:Color>26367</b:Color>   </b:OplEcp>   <b:OplEcp type="OplEcp" priv="411">    <b:Color>13421772</b:Color>   </b:OplEcp>   <b:OplEcp type="OplEcp" priv="511">    <b:Color>16737792</b:Color>   </b:OplEcp>   <b:OplEcp type="OplEcp" priv="611">    <b:Color>13382502</b:Color>   </b:OplEcp>   <b:OplEcp type="OplEcp" priv="711">    <b:Color>16777215</b:Color>   </b:OplEcp>  </b:Rgecp>  <b:SzSchemeName priv="618">Bluebird</b:SzSchemeName> </b:ColorScheme> <![if pub11]> <![endif]></xml><![endif][if pub]><xml> <b:Page type="OplPd" oty="67" oh="265">  <b:PtlvOrigin type="OplPt" priv="511">   <b:Xl>22860000</b:Xl>   <b:Yl>22860000</b:Yl>  </b:PtlvOrigin>  <b:Oid priv="605">(`@`````````</b:Oid>  <b:OhoplWebPageProps priv="90E">266</b:OhoplWebPageProps>  <b:OhpdMaster priv="D0D">263</b:OhpdMaster>  <b:PgtType priv="1004">5</b:PgtType>  <b:PtlvOriginEx type="OplPt" priv="1111">   <b:Xl>110185200</b:Xl>   <b:Yl>110185200</b:Yl>  </b:PtlvOriginEx> </b:Page></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:shapedefaults v:ext="edit" spidmax="3075" fill="f" fillcolor="white [7]"  strokecolor="black [0]">  <v:fill color="white [7]" color2="white [7]" on="f"/>  <v:stroke color="black [0]" color2="white [7]">   <o:left v:ext="view" color="black [0]" color2="white [7]"/>   <o:top v:ext="view" color="black [0]" color2="white [7]"/>   <o:right v:ext="view" color="black [0]" color2="white [7]"/>   <o:bottom v:ext="view" color="black [0]" color2="white [7]"/>   <o:column v:ext="view" color="black [0]" color2="white [7]"/>  </v:stroke>  <v:shadow color="#ccc [4]"/>  <v:textbox inset="2.88pt,2.88pt,2.88pt,2.88pt"/>  <o:colormenu v:ext="edit" fillcolor="blue [1]" strokecolor="black [0]"   shadowcolor="#ccc [4]"/> </o:shapedefaults><o:shapelayout v:ext="edit">  <o:idmap v:ext="edit" data="1"/> </o:shapelayout></xml><![endif]
[h1]Cole Slaw Dressing[/h1]
Ingredients:

1 Part           Apple Cider Vinegar

8 Parts         Honey Mustard Salad Dressing

4 Parts         White Cane Sugar

Then add:

up to 30 Parts . . . seems like a lot but it isn't . . . Mayonnaise & Sour Cream, almost equal amounts of each (your preference . . . I prefer more of the Sour Cream than Mayo and it's also great with unflavored yogurt), until the dressing is the pouring consistency you want it to be.

Add a very light dose of Celery Seed, White Pepper and salt.  Don't rely on your taste buds since it doesn't need much since the flavors will enhance as it sits overnight.  If only making up a small batch, just a pinch of each is all that is required.  Even if you were making up a gallon of the stuff, I wouldn't use more than a tablespoon of each . . . maybe a bit more on the Celery Seed.

Directions:

Mix all ingredients well, store in container and refrigerate 24 hours.

To Prepare Cole Slaw:

Pour over shredded cabbage and mix until lightly covered.   It will become creamier as it sits but you can fix this to taste by mixing in more Cole Slaw.  Add shredded carrots and red cabbage for color.

For my own family, I often use a cup of Honey Mustard Salad Dressing as one part and adjust the recipe from there.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 20, 2012)

Ron, morning.... And thanks for sharing a little history....  Great Q is always a pleasure to watch... and a learning experience...  Dave


----------



## heatman (Feb 21, 2012)

That was great! You should be very proud, everything looked wonderful!


----------

